# Pruning Pear Trees



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are there certain types of Pear trees that should not be pruned?

Some of the heavier branches were cut but the trees haven't been shaped/branches lightened and they are looking a little ragged.

Do I need to post an image to help identify these? 
(have to go take some snaps)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I usually prune my pear trees right at the base of the trunk, little stump left as possible.

All I know is that they are nasty dirty trees and pears ain't all that great.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

These are not fruit bearing.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try talking to a guy at a real nursery. Not one at a big box store etc. Or try a pro landscaper.


----------

